

Wh.gov/obama is 404, but guess what isn't? - jarvuschris
http://wh.gov/jerk
Someone is making some interesting short URLs:
http://wh.gov/poop
http://wh.gov/dude
http://wh.gov/dick
http://wh.gov/bush<p>These two go to the same picture of Biden, so it's not just random 4 letter assignments:
http://wh.gov/cunt
http://wh.gov/wank<p>See what you can find =X
======
jarvuschris
Someone is making some interesting short URLs: <http://wh.gov/poop>
<http://wh.gov/dude> <http://wh.gov/dick> <http://wh.gov/bush>

These two go to the same picture of Biden, so it's not just random 4 letter
assignments: <http://wh.gov/cunt> <http://wh.gov/wank>

See what you can find =X

~~~
krapp
Why would you just dump a ton of html into a json string like that? That's
weird....

~~~
cleverjake
serverside templating

------
gcr
Did clicking this link just sign some poor soul onto a mailing list?

If so, why was this link posted to HN?

~~~
simonster
I don't know why it was posted to HN, but wget shows a redirect to
[http://www.whitehouse.gov/jerk?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_med...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/jerk?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl)
and then to [http://www.whitehouse.gov/organization-thank-
you?sid=1849320...](http://www.whitehouse.gov/organization-thank-
you?sid=18493201&utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl),
so probably not signing anyone up for a mailing list.

